# Oil pressure sender location



## turna123 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi all,

Looking to replace my R32 GTR oil pressure sender. Been told to replace it with a Z32 sender. Can anyone tell me where it is located, and how is it to fit? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mgtkr1 (Aug 27, 2015)

its under the inlet plenum,


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

it's definitely not an easy task to change it if you still have your HICAS unit in engine bay. pressure sensor sits on the left side of oil filter, under intake plenum. 

my suggestion to you is to get your hands on a stubby 17mm spanner.


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

Is there any truth and good reason to change it to Z32 sensor?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The Z32 sender fits, the gauge works but the lot pressure light is set to a lower pressure. They are readily available and fairly cheap.


----------



## turna123 (Jul 12, 2015)

R32 Combat said:


> The Z32 sender fits, the gauge works but the lot pressure light is set to a lower pressure. They are readily available and fairly cheap.



Is it a good choice therefore R32combat?

The car has an oil relocation kit. Will it be easier to remove/fit a new one?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I ran one on my R32 with relocation kit so I guess so.


----------



## turna123 (Jul 12, 2015)

Good stuff. I see you can get them online for about £50, but I was hoping the main dealers may have them for less. 

Easier to fit with the relocation kit R32 combat? Or is it still an awkward place ?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Mine went in the original location.


----------



## turna123 (Jul 12, 2015)

Which is by the inlet plenum isn't it...

Just wondered if it was easier access with the filter being in a different place that's all


----------



## Jamil1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Yeah I have heard that to before


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

turna123 said:


> Which is by the inlet plenum isn't it...
> 
> Just wondered if it was easier access with the filter being in a different place that's all


It's defiantly worth relocating the oil filter. It's a bit of a knob to access.


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

I got mine from RB Motorsport, as mine was playing up. wasn't 2 bad to change compared to other jobs. within a few weeks/months, duff readings again. fitted a external one no problems since. 

Does you relocation kit have a port for a oil sensor?


----------



## Jamil1 (Jun 20, 2016)

First thing I would to is install a oil Coker kit with a filter relocation makes like so easy. I'm sure it's standard that all of them
Come with ports for sensors


----------

